# Portage Lakes & West Branch Open Tournys



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

April 10 Portage Lakes Open

April 24 West Branch Open

For info check out: http://fishing.kencrowe.com/prefish.html


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

took third today with 10.75lb


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

God job Procraft !


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks buddy!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

good job procraft


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks corey


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I was out there Saturday and although it was a pretty sunny day we didn't get any bass. We didn't travel very far though, never made it past the Old State Park ramp.

What are the bass relating to right now at Portage?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

OOPs... make that Friday I was out there!! Got my days mixed up since I had Friday off..maybe they turned on some by Saturday!


----------

